# Anfängerfrage: rollen definieren



## Alex_Groß (27. Aug 2010)

Guten Tag,
ich bräuchte wieder Eure Hilfe. Ich schreibe meine erste webapplication. Jetzt muss ich die rollen definieren (admin, mitglied und gast). 
Was ich gefunden habe, ist die möglichkeit über tomcat das zu machen. Ich habe bereits die server.xml datei erweitert

```
<Realm className="org.apache.catalina.realm.JDBCRealm"
		connectionName="postgres" connectionPassword="passsword"
		connectionURL="jdbc:postgresql://localhost:5432/kunde" driverName="org.postgresql.Driver"
		roleNameCol="role" userCredCol="password" userNameCol="loginname"
		userRoleTable="rollen" userTable="stammkunde" />
```
war das richtig so? und was soll ich weiter machen? Soll ich welche datei zu meinem projekt hinzufügen? Und wie kann ich mittels jsp auf die rollen zugreifen.
Oder gibt es weitere möglichkeieten dies zu realisieren.
Danke  für Eure Geduld und Hilfe
Alx


----------



## MQue (30. Aug 2010)

Ja, ich würd das mit dem Spring Framework machen, du wirst ja auch noch andere Unterstützung benötigen, und da bietet Spring momentan die beste Unterstützung.
Grundsätzlich müsstest Du aber deine Aufgabenstellung/ Problem näher beschreiben, damit man dir helfen kann.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 5909 (4. Sep 2010)

@MQue: wenn er ohne Spring arbeiten will, dann lass ihn.

@Alex_Groß:

zunächst musst du dich entscheiden, welche form der Autentifizierung du nutzen willst. In deinem Fall wäre dass dann aber form-based.

siehe z.b. J2EE Form-based Authentication - O'Reilly Media

Wie kommst du an die Rollen?

Nunja schau mal in die API rein, dann siehst du z.b.

HttpServletRequest#getUserPrincipal
HttpServletRequest#isUserInRole

und dass eine JSP nix anderes ist als ein Servlet weißt du hoffentlich.


----------

